# looking to start collective housing in NC



## crackedlogic (Oct 6, 2008)

i live in charlotte NC,
and im pretty happy here in the city.
my dilemma is that i can't do what i want to do in an apartment.
i want to find a house with a yard, and get roommates to go in on it with me.

- i want to offer some crash space for travelers and food for the hungry.
- space for music to be played/shared.
- a source for disinformation and propaganda to be assembled and distributed.
- i also want to possibly build and operate a forge. i have experience, but not space.

is there anyone interested in some legit housing? im trying to get this set up and going around January.


----------



## Stimpy (Oct 26, 2008)

How much are you looking for each person to put in? 

and whats a forge?


----------



## Kryl88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chopinspageturnr said:


> How much are you looking for each person to put in?
> 
> and whats a forge?



A forge, as in a place for metal work and whatnot. It would get bitchin' hot in one. This is the same kind of place that a blacksmith would work in, making tools out of steel and other metals.


----------



## crackedlogic (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah, i worked re-bar into various things. twist rail spikes into knives to sell. i need to learn more functional uses. i can also weld, so maybe one day i'll score a rig and could do all kinds of metal work. anyway, i'd be looking to keep costs of living as cheap as possible per person. i'm trying to find a house right now, but i'm not off my lease until January.


----------



## Anhanga (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats pretty fucking great man. about 8 or so years back a bunch of us did what you are talking about in the Raleigh area with a place we called the Foundation House. Fuckin a christ though, we had about 10 or 14 people every other day in that place which eventually got condemned. anyhow,hell yeah.


----------



## jokey_bogus (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck with that man, but travelers are learning to stay away from most of NC, charlotte, winston salem mostly... greensboro would be a better place for that. just a little advice. theres a lot of great places in that area around level cross and randallman. there used to be a squat house there but when the original people moved and the new kids took over, things became not so welcome there but i can introduce you to some people if you are interested in that area, i myself would like to start up a squat myself but im going to get out of this area as soon as i get out of the army.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 23, 2008)

gotta agree w/jokey there. look no further than the change in charlotte downtown vs. even 5yrs ago. plastic and concrete man. and let's not even get into the politics of mecklenburg co. shit, u'd have a better chance squatting 1600 penn ave. we did do the vigil in lafeyatte pk yrs ago, though, so i guess what the hell.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh bite it, jasper. Go back to business school.


----------



## Psi em (Dec 19, 2012)

Anhanga said:


> about 8 or so years back a bunch of us did what you are talking about in the Raleigh area with a place we called the Foundation House.



Where was the Foundation House????? People kept telling me to go there back in the days but I never made it. At least I don't think I made it. Just heard stories about it.


----------

